# Report: AEW Listens to Fans, Jon Moxley Will Have a Live Mic On Dynamite Next Week



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:clap

Moxley's strongest suit is his promo ability. He's def. in the upper echelon of today's mic workers.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So.... what was their reason for waiting then? :lol

This is what I've personally been waiting for, so let's hope it's good and he gets to let loose! :mark:


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Alright, which poster is spying for AEW.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

TD Stinger said:


> Alright, which poster is spying for AEW.


It's pretty obvious that they've been observing social media and other platforms(hopefully staying off twitter because that's literally where the idiots are).


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS (Dec 14, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


Weren't you just complaining about the lack of Moxley promos? Now they do one and you're still upset?

I, along with many others, wanted them to change something. They saw feedback, took it under consideration and decided to meet fan demand. I'm damn well satisfied


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Interesting. I wonder where he’ll target his words. Omega? PAC? Everyone?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


Step 1 towards hurting your product is not sticking to your plan. Then once he cuts far too many promos it’ll be OMG Moxley keeps saying the same thing every time. 

Bound to happen because it always happens.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I can't wait for this. I've heard a lot of good things about his stuff before he joined the 'E and he didn't really get to showcase any of his best work there. Hyped :mark:


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Hearing the wacky reason for not giving him a mic would be funny.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> *Weren't you just complaining about the lack of Moxley promos? Now they do one and you're still upset?
> *
> I, along with many others, wanted them to change something. They saw feedback, took it under consideration and decided to meet fan demand. I'm damn well satisfied


No, I only said I want more promo segments but it made sense we didn't have much atm because they are just starting, you are probably thinking about other guy.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

About time. 

Huzzah!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

NXT Only said:


> Step 1 towards hurting your product is not sticking to your plan. Then once he cuts far too many promos it’ll be OMG Moxley keeps saying the same thing every time.
> 
> Bound to happen because it always happens.


Couldn’t agree more that they need to stick to a plan, especially right now. Hopefully this isn’t too much of a deviation from that plan, and hopefully they don’t overdo it to the point that he gets stale. No matter how good he is on the stick, the novelty _will_ wear off quickly if it becomes too common an occurrence.... like what that senile old fuck at the other place is notorious for.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Hopefully he delivers and we see a massive brawl between Omega and Ambrose which leads outside the arena and ends with a big spot/cliffhanger (Moxley throwing Omega off a bridge :mark.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

About time this further kind of confirms that wrestling companies have people that work for them that check out these sites LOL


----------



## Soul Rex (Nov 26, 2017)

its his first fucking live promo, why are these nerds in this thread crying about a possible "Overdo it".

Lmao *******, just tell AEW to be careful with letting wrestlers to show any emotion while you are at it, passive shiet never made wrestling popular.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

The PPV is two shows away and so far they have only advanced Cody/Jericho via promo segments. They have done a great job telling a story with the "RESPECT"-ful interactions between Moxley and Kenny, but it´s about time they give them a mic to sell the co main-event of their upcoming PPV. 

So this might or might not be a result of fan reactions, but it´s the right decision.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Yo tony if your reading this bud. 

Marko stunt is a fucking geek.


----------



## AEW_19 (May 15, 2019)

"Give Moxley a mic and let him go"

AEW: Jon Moxley to have a promo segment next week.

"They're gonna overdo his promos and make them meaningless." FFS there has been some amount of shite on this forum over the last week :kurtcry3


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm so ready for this


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

God, some of you are insufferable.

Glad to see Moxley will finally get a live mic. As much as I am looking forward to Mox/Omega, they need promos to really transcend the hype further into their match at Full Gear. Kenny's RTAO promo about Mox's injury was great stuff and I hope Moxley has a tremendous response to it. I know Moxley without WWE restrictions can be a monster on the microphone.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Sheesh. Got what you all wanted. Happy? Patience!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I hope its because they're ready to show what they've been waiting for and not just giving in to fan service.

Lets hope. Sounds awesome.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I wouldn't get excited for a live mic. How else will you hear him? :lol

Sounds like he'll cut a promo. It'll be good, probably break the 4th wall. I bet they'll have Kenny interrupt at the end.

L


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

When I saw the tweet of him getting his 2nd strike for taking out an official and a third will lead to fine or suspension, I thought ‘this is it, now he has something to talk about’

But everybody on here was so impatient for it - he had nothing to say that he could not display with violence.... now he has something to say


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The saying goes "the customer is always right". 

WWE has a different approach to this. They serve you shit on a plate but when you complain about it you are the bad guy or you're just an "internet fan".


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

"Greatest promo of all time!" 

"Amazing work he never showed in WWE!" 

"Yahoooooo, he's a Mic God!"

Just posting what the reactions will be regardless of his promo delivers or not.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> The saying goes "the customer is always right".
> 
> WWE has a different approach to this. They serve you shit on a plate but when you complain about it you are the bad guy or you're just an "internet fan".


That quote is one of the most untrue, bullshit sayings to ever be said. No, the customer is not always right. It's just PR speak to avoid public backlash with companies.

I'm not saying AEW should be like WWE and insult their fanbase (they haven't yet) but that doesn't mean you have to always cater to the audience as well.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Refreshing to hear a wrestling company that actually listens to its fans. Can't wait for the promo.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I think they have done a perfect job with Mox so far, he didn't need to talk yet, after last weeks finish as I said somewhere else here, now he has a reason to talk and things on his mind. Before this the actions have spoken louder than any words and he is a great storyteller outside of the mic as well


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

It's hard to introduce so many characters quickly and get as many people as possible screen time/promo time, but yeah, Moxley's not getting promo time yet is a big oversight.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I told u people, you think they didnt have him talk for no reason. it was part of developing his story. Now everyone's goung to bitch after getting to many promos from him


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Moxley scheduled to wrestle on this show too. But so far only match announced is SCU vs Lucha Bros.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 13, 2018)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


What? Listening to the fans is largely the opposite of what WWE has done in the post-WCW world of wrestling.

I said I trusted Khan and the guys to adapt and adjust as they go and this is a good sign of that. Guys like Mox, MJF, Jericho, and Cody should be rotating on mic time every week, but you need to have promos on a 2 hour weekly program. Can't just be long balls to the wall matches every time.


----------



## Tk Adeyemi (Feb 14, 2019)

Awesome I guess I am gonna tune in to see my guy rip it off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


WWE almost never listens to their fans. The 2 worst things that have happened all year (HIAC with Bray and Seth, Asuka losing the title to Charlotte so that Charlotte could insert herself in Becky vs Ronda) came as a result of not listening to their fans, along with countless other blunders. Listening to your audience, and yes, there are misfires like Kofi, but as a general rule, it can never be a bad thing. It's a good thing that that idea still exists in wrestling to someone.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Absolutely nothing wrong with listening to what fans crave.

Fans wanted Marvez gone. You got it. 
Fans want Moxley promo. You got it.

All those moaning about too many matches going on for too long, no promos will need to moan a little louder and it may just be what you get if alot of people sing from the same hymn sheet.

I reckon the reason we are getting relatively long matches in its short reign so far is because they need to help get some of these newer unfamiliar guys over and wrestling and showing off their new styles or new things is a good way to do that if they're not 100% confident elsewhere


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Good god. This is obviously a shill dirtsheet report fed to him by AEW themselves. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

RKing85 said:


> It's hard to introduce so many characters quickly and get as many people as possible screen time/promo time, but yeah, Moxley's not getting promo time yet is a big oversight.


They said it was their plan, so it’s not an oversight.

Without knowing the payoff, we can’t criticise the decision


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I swear I just saw a thread earlier about giving Moxley some mic time. That said hi whoever from AEW is reading this.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

When it comes to storyline, you don't let fans dictate what happens on the show unless it's dictated based on their viewership statistics.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

It's good they listen to their modern paying fan base who have followed them since BC, BTE. 

As long as they don't listen to the fat, angry, red faced 40-50 year old AE obsessives, who still wanks over the Russo poster thay have over their beds.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

I think the reason they were waiting was simply the draw against PAC. So he can call bullshit on all that and challenge omega to a no dq no rules match 
Kenny accepts on the go home show big angle big brawl and that's it.
Patience people, and no I dont think they are deviating from their plans totally just to please people, it still makes sense that's the most important.
People thinking they are going to change their whole long term plans because "muh fans" are nuts.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Y.2.J said:


> I hope its because they're ready to show what they've been waiting for and not just giving in to fan service.
> 
> Lets hope. Sounds awesome.


Exactly this.

Either way, it's Moxley on the mic. It should be money.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How is fans asking for Mox to have some mic time the same as fans demanding a storyline be changed to suit them? Those two things are not like each other. One is changing up an angle they put together, the other is just wanting somebody who is known for their mic skills to be able to show it off more.


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

MJF said:


> Absolutely nothing wrong with listening to what fans crave.
> 
> Fans wanted Marvez gone. You got it.
> Fans want Moxley promo. You got it.
> ...


This 100%, they're trying to use the guys they have in the most effective way, their young guys aren't cutting promos because they probably suck at it right now; why make their 1st impression a bad one, let them do what they _are_ good at, the rest will come with time.

The other thing is that they don't have 50 years of history to lean on with the various big matches, their World Champion is going into only his 2nd defence (and arguably the first real one) they haven't crowned their tag-team champions yet, they have no secondary, workers, belt that provides a safety net if the main-event fails to deliver and their women are either too green or too unknown to count as draws.

The strategy of focusing hard on 1 or 2 matches and giving those all the promo time while giving the tv matches time to establish the competitors is exactly the right thing to do at the moment. In 6 months time when the wider fan base know who MJF, Adam Page, Jungle Boy, Private Party, Bea Priestly I believe we'll see a shift into more talk time as what those individuals say will actually mean something.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Interesting that they speak of having a plan and a purpose behind Moxley not cutting a promo yet. He's been in the company since May and spoken for a combined total of 2.5 minutes in little web exclusive style interviews that not everyone is aware of. If it was the plan, how would it have been paid off? And shouldn't it have been something at least mentioned on-screen that Moxley was maintaining a silence for some reason?

Next week is the go-home show for Full Gear. If Mox didn't cut a promo on this episode of Dynamite, you'd have an entire major feud built up with zero mic time from one half. Moxley's not the Undertaker (and honestly, it's kinda shit when Taker does it too).


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

CHAMPIONSHIPS said:


> Weren't you just complaining about the lack of Moxley promos? Now they do one and you're still upset?
> 
> I, along with many others, wanted them to change something. They saw feedback, took it under consideration and decided to meet fan demand. I'm damn well satisfied


It's fucking refreshing.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


Right, like that time the fans asked to put Roman Reigns in 4 straight Mania main events even though WWE didn't want to.

Or like that time fans asked for Seth Rollins to ruin the Fiend that WWE had tried so hard to get over.

Or that time the fans demanded that Charlotte was inserted in the Mania main event alongside Becky, who was clearly WWE's choice, and Ronda.

I could really go back for years and find stuff like this. WWE's motto should be "the fans are always wrong", since it's clearly what they think.

Even when they do actually give in, there's always a catch; I mean, the fact that every time they push someone the people _begged _for they give him shit feuds, bland promos and boring opponents until they become cold as ice really should ring a bell. Every single time they push somebody the fans wanted, they will make sure he looks like crap. That's their way of telling, once again,* that you are wrong and you don't dare messing with their idea of wrestling.*


----------



## RBrooks (Oct 18, 2013)

:fuckyeah


----------



## Whysoserious? (Oct 24, 2019)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


The WWE listens to their fans? Since when? Yeah the fans basically forced their hand with certain situations like Daniel Bryan but let’s not kid ourselves. Anyways this is gonna be amazing


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

Good to see a wrestling company that actually listens to feedback.

Hopefully they now realize that we all want to see more promos and entertaining segments like the Inner Circle one from last Wednesday, instead of pointless match after match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Soul Rex said:


> its his first fucking live promo, why are these nerds in this thread crying about a possible "Overdo it".
> 
> Lmao *******, just tell AEW to be careful with letting wrestlers to show any emotion while you are at it, passive shiet never made wrestling popular.


Its fuckin ridiculous, wrestling fans are the worst...they think they are the end all be all critics FOH


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

prosperwithdeen said:


> Its fuckin ridiculous, wrestling fans are the worst...they think they are the end all be all critics FOH


Jesus motherfucking Christ you people love taking this shit to the extreme just to stir the fucking pot. Nobody is crying that they’re going to overdo it. I said, “Hopefully this isn’t too much of a deviation from that plan, and hopefully they don’t overdo it to the point that he gets stale.” Point being, if they’re caving in to fans griping about a lack of promos, they ought not cave to the point of doing them every week just because a bunch of whiny fucks are crying for it. 

Reading comprehension around here is reaching an all-time low.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


On what planet does WWE listen to its fans?! They would rather mute crowd reactions that they don't like and take people's signs away than listen to anyone


----------



## Shepard (Apr 30, 2011)

Can we keep the discussion civil pls. 


Mox getting a mic will only be good, it's already been mentioned but we're coming up to full gear and there's yet to be any real face to face promos with him and Omega when they've both cut perfectly good individual ones (albeit on things like road to which won't get as many eyes as the TV show). There's a couple shows left until the PPV so you'd hope they progress from the sort of mutual respect/not wanting one of them to be hurt again and ruin their chances of fighting each other angle they've gone for so far to more of the vibe the feud had going into All Out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

The visual of this just makes me laugh.

I can just see Cody, The Bucks, and Omega scrolling through Twitter and just saying “fine you whiny bitches, will give you what you want, just shut up”, lol.

I do kind of want to see Mox and Omega on the stick against each other. They’ve been sniping at each other with words, but never face to face. I want to see that.


----------



## Intimidator3 (Sep 28, 2019)

Good deal. It’s already a hot feud and Mox on the mic will only make it hotter.


----------



## llj (Feb 22, 2018)

Mox SHOOTS HARD ON WWE ON LIVE TV


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

This isn't the fans clamoring for someone to be fired, someone to drop a belt, someone to win a belt, someone to be pushed. This is fans being logical and wondering why their best (or at least top 2) talker in the company hasn't been allowed to showcase his best talent. It's like putting a band together and having your strong vocalist play the drums. Moxley can wrestle, but it's his promos that make you pay to see him fight. THAT is his talent. He's also not some newbie. He knows how to create interesting, dynamic promos that don't get too repetitive.

I also don't know how someone can think the back-to-back 15+ minute matches isn't excessive, but Moxley cutting his first promo is something to potentially be worried about. Especially when Jericho's promos have been the highlight of the episodes, so far.


----------



## I'mTheGreatest (Aug 3, 2019)

Bout time they listen looking forward to it!


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

I mean it was dumb for them to wait this long to do this anyway.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

This thread just shows how many people have been mentally abused by WWE over the years.

No, people: Listening to fan feedback isn't inherently a bad thing. You just think that because WWE sucks at doing it. Mox getting a promo doesn't have to mean some huge-ass diversion from their vision, nor does it mean they're pulling things out of their ass or going to bend to every whim for no reason..

This is a different company that's actually trying to do things the right way. Just stay calm and don't listen to your PTSD. I know it's a weird feeling to trust in a wrestling company to actually do right by you, but try your best to get used to it. it's going to be OK. It really is.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

What's funny about this is that people are still going to bitch once we get the promos...well the ones who have been bitching already at least.

Plus hasn't he cut some already? I mean yeah they're not on the show but still..promo is a promo.


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

A wrestling company listening to their fans and fucking them in the ass? This somehow feels like magic to me.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

arch.unleash said:


> A wrestling company listening to their fans and fucking them in the ass? This somehow feels like magic to me.


You mean NOT fucking them, right? :taker


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Beatles123 said:


> You mean NOT fucking them, right? :taker


Yeah, it's hard for me to even say it right :vince


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

This should be awesome. Without the shackles of scripted WWE, we get to see him show some real personality and charisma. I've heard him live on the Indy circuit and it's really good.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BTW I really hope he doesn’t mention WWE in his promos. I’m tired of the WWE shots and I don’t want to hear Mox take any, he said his piece about them during the podcasts. He can do a good promo without having to rely on that.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


wwe don’t listen to their fans


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol AEW listens to fans? What a stupid fucking title. If they truly listen to fans, they wouldn't even acknowledge WWE. Because if they do, that's saying that WWE is better then them. We don't want to get reminded of WWE we watch your show to escape WWE.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


When did WWE listen to fans? Perhaps Kofi, but that was a lightning in a bottle thing and they were going to do Bryan/KO which if done right could have been excellent as well. Bryan should have been in the ME he was the best overall performer after his heel turn and gave Kofi his best match (BY FAR) of his career. Roman main evented 4 WM's in a row despite fan rejection. They gave Becky the ME of WM but entangled Charlotte into it for no good reason. They had her lose the belt by submission only to win the Rumble the same night. The right call was Becky/Ronda Title for Title. Becky began to cool off after the faceoff with Ronda night after Rumble. While the people watching in the crowd liked Becky the Women's stuff (some was good IMHO) was not drawing. They gave Seth the win against Brock in an incredibly underwhelming build and a mediocre match after a lame Rumble win as well.

Perhaps people are reading into this too much. Mox was going to get his chance and storyline wise it makes sense. He is pissed his match ended in a draw last week, address Omega "helping" him, and also setting the stage for a potential Moxley/PAC PPV match down the line. With the tag tourney finishing up and only one match this week they were going to open up more time to have stuff like this anyways.


----------



## ste1592 (Dec 20, 2014)

The One said:


> Lol AEW listens to fans? What a stupid fucking title. If they truly listen to fans, they wouldn't even acknowledge WWE. Because if they do, that's saying that WWE is better then them. We don't want to get reminded of WWE we watch your show to escape WWE.


You might wanna check the reaction each one of their "jabs" at WWE got before stating something as "we don't wanna hear them talk about WWE".

Whether it's the right thing to do or not, saying that most people don't want them dissing WWE is a flat out mistake. As long as they don't do overdo it, the majority of people will be fine and certainly won't think "WWE is better cause AEW always mentions them".


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

It does seem insanely stupid that what 3-4 weeks into weekly AEW TV and they haven't given Mox any mic time, its his strong suit yet they've ignored it.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

Wrestling fans 2019: 
"AEW isn't delivering on its promise of a more sport-like promotion"
"The matches are too long"
"There isn't enough talking"
"AEW is going to fail because it's catering to the hardcore"
"AEW is going to fail because it's catering to kids with characters like Marko Stunt and Orange Cassidy"

iper1


----------



## Stylebender (Oct 12, 2019)

Fans are like women. They say one thing but want another. Dont listen to fans just give us a good show which they are more then capable of putting on. When you listen to fans you get shit like orange cassidy as world champ.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Ugh listening to fans suggestions?, that was why WWE become what we have now, sucks that they had a reason for it but gonna change plans I prefer they stick to their guns instead of fanservice,


Hopefully you don’t mean like WWE has done for half a decade with Roman Reigns.

Seriously though, I get what you are saying. There is a fine line between listening and tweaking per fan reaction and letting the fans book your show (as the latter only leads to short term satisfaction). I remember when WWE actively solicited fan feedback at house shows in 1996 (I literally had Shane McMahon ask me and my friends who were sitting in the front row of a house show in Miam what we liked and did not like). WWE was in a fight for survival then, and AEW is right now too. So no qualms in listening to fans, as long as you don’t let them take control.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Stylebender said:


> Fans are like women. They say one thing but want another. Dont listen to fans just give us a good show which they are more then capable of putting on. When you listen to fans you get shit like orange cassidy as world champ.


I think it's more that different people want different things. If they go one way with something one set of fans fans will complain, if they went another way instead then a different set of fans will complain but not the same fans as the first. Basically, all in all, no matter what is done there will be a set of fans to complain about it. This goes for a lot of things in life, the saying "you can't please everybody" is true.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Mox Girl said:


> So.... what was their reason for waiting then? :lol
> 
> This is what I've personally been waiting for, so let's hope it's good and he gets to let loose! :mark:


Waiting for the Omega match to build up? If you get promo after promo after promo it becames regular and not something to look for.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

The One said:


> Lol AEW listens to fans? What a stupid fucking title. If they truly listen to fans, they wouldn't even acknowledge WWE. Because if they do, that's saying that WWE is better then them. We don't want to get reminded of WWE we watch your show to escape WWE.


Yeah man. Go and listen to the reaction that Cody and Jericho got after their jabs.


----------



## King Showstopper (Aug 26, 2018)

Its about time


----------

